# Which one to Choose from? Tekfusion Ecoofers vs twinwoofers series.



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to buy an Tekfusion earphone for me, and I'm very confused over these 2 series. I want to know which one offers the best bass? What is the difference between these 2 series? Price is not the constraint for me, but I want the best earphone with GOOD BASS. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## josin (Nov 5, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an Tekfusion earphone for me, and I'm very confused over these 2 series. I want to know which one offers the best bass? What is the difference between these 2 series? Price is not the constraint for me, but I want the best earphone with GOOD BASS. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



If price is not a constraint why choose tekfusion? why not Brainwavz M2


----------



## sandynator (Nov 11, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an Tekfusion earphone for me, and I'm very confused over these 2 series. I want to know which one offers the best bass? What is the difference between these 2 series? Price is not the constraint for me, but I want the best earphone with GOOD BASS. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Do have a look at following IEM's
1.Signature Acoustics C12
SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs

Apply coupon "DIWALIC12" & get 20% Disc . Valid till 15th Nov.2013 only.

2. Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition

3. Sound Magic E10


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 11, 2013)

above listen all IEM's are better than Tekfusion


----------

